# magaluf lads holiday



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

hi im going on lads holiday for 10 days, has any one been before, and how much would u take with u? :cool2:


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

been a couple of times. depends how clever you are with your money. first year my mate wasted £2500 in 7 days. 2nd year i managed £700 in 10 days. you just gotta not waste it on **** nights and food you dont need. live off bread and butter and dont pay the reps money to take you on crap pub crawls. also dont drink rushkinoff vodka. it is seriously cheap but will cut your throat to pieces and leave you coughing like a 40 a day smoker.

if i were you i would take £1k for 10 days. just try and budget to £80 per day then you will have some extra just in case.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on how much you drink, and want to blow.. and be careful its a dodgy place

Been twice, loved it when i was like 18 but not my scene now.. my mate got held hostage by a pimp


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor your constantly on a lads holiday. and i have your mate in my wardrobe


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

All that money wasted on going out on the piss which you could do in your home town could be spent on a plane ticket to somewhere nice.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

CANCUN!!!!


----------



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

cheers guys


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just think what you could do with £1000 rather than spending it on horrible beer and feeling sh!t the whole time, what a shame.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i spent 2k in malia in 2 weeks summer before last..

last summer just the 1500 in malia haha


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

im goin shaggamuff in july. taking 130quid a day. so around 750ish

went ibiza last year. blew 1700 in a week. daft


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

God i could never justify spening that money p1ssing it up a wall!!! Mind you, i dont drink at all anyway so would never go on this type of holiday.


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i spent £2200 in a week in ibiza in august. only planned to spend £1400! gutted when i got home! maga isnt as dear though pal. you pay once to get in BCM and all your drinks are free after that. yes the drink is ****. but its **** everywhere! i would take £1000 if you are there for 10 days. and be ready to call your parents when you run out cause you have went mental! lol


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

tbh you should just do what my m8s do, all in package, bar closes at 12, you just drink from 5 when it gets to like 11.45 you get a bottle of wine each n do some shots, you barely spend a fiver in clubs on drinks... and still have an amazing night if you aint a pussy at knowing your limits


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fina4me said:


> yeah i spent £2200 in a week in ibiza in august. only planned to spend £1400! gutted when i got home! maga isnt as dear though pal. *you pay once to get in BCM and all your drinks are free after that.* yes the drink is ****. but its **** everywhere! i would take £1000 if you are there for 10 days. and be ready to call your parents when you run out cause you have went mental! lol


Brings back memories, me and my mates have been a few times.. when we 1st went at 18 i remember, we paid €20 to get in and had a 12 hour free bar... seriously good value! And we left with T Shirts / Merchandise and slags to go home with


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I think i managed around £500 in 7 days in Malia.

Probably a little more, I seperated money for each day. Naturally went over and had nothing last two days. (had to borrow £50)

Id say the minimum you need to be relaxed and enjoy it is £700 for 7 days or £1000 for 10 days tbh.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

flexluke said:


> hi im going on lads holiday for 10 days, has any one been before, and how much would u take with u? :cool2:


A grand mate, mate. It depends though.

Santa Ponsa/Magaluf was my first hol, as I remember you paid 20 quid to get into BCM then drinks were free all night. This was like 8 years ago now when I was 18.

I've been on a lot of lad hols and it usually works out about a grand for a fortnight. 70-80 a day. Also have you signed up with club 18-30? If so then thats a couple of hundred away already as they take alot off you so you can take part in stuff - although you do get free bars.

In Malia (2007), I remember it being buy one drink (5 euro) and get 4 free lol.

I usually bring my bank card and keep it in a safe incase I need extra.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish I was 18 again :whistling:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> All that money wasted on going out on the piss which you could do in your home town could be spent on a plane ticket to somewhere nice.


Maybe im just boring but If i went on holiday i would want to experience some culture and see some historic landmarks.

I hate it when I spend over £40 on a night out, would probably killy myself if I spent that much on alcohol lol


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i worked there for 6 months! BCM 25 euro in and free bar all night, what more do you need! realistically 1000 euro would show you an awesome time. boomerangs, bannans and bcm are the 3 best clubs. if you want to know where the white girl brothels are send me a private mail, loads of blacks on the street but they are rotten but thers a few spanish brothels. if your looking gear i can send you in the right direction 2. god id love to be going back


----------

